# Bearings - where to order?



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Have a Mitchell Avocet 2000 that the bearings are shot (rusted due to neglect). Looked them up and came to $30 and the reel only cost me $35 new. 

Where else do you buy from? Could toss the calipers on there and find the sizes but not willing to spend over $15 total for eight bearings.

Possible?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

check with Ocean Master here on the forum. If you PM him he is prompt to reply


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, was just gonna say that you should shoot Keith a PM. He's got an insane amount of bearings on hand (along with EVERYTHING else you can think of). My Chronarch Ci4+ has abec 7 orange seal Boca spool bearings thanks to him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boca Bearings


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Measure them up and let me know. Bearings are marked up at least 70% maybe more. I get them from Boca and Smooth Drag.


----------

